# Let's find out your MBTI type: A slightly different questionnaire



## 80047 (Mar 21, 2014)

Diophantine said:


> Why do you think so? I never tested ISTP and I am definitely more of NT type. My sensory skills are pretty lacking, like I would ignore most of the five senses but rather be lead by my thoughts and intuition, unless I was actively trying to not ignore them.



Mainly because of your description of the picture. You were describing actual details of the pictures rather than thinking about its meaning, so I suspected S rather than N. Your impression of the picture didn't seem to go as "deep" in thoughts as I'm used to from INTPs. And your reaction to the car accident was very practical (although that could be because of the T). There were other things that suggested N but my overall feeling decided for S


----------



## Xzcouter (May 13, 2014)

papillons said:


> As an INTP yourself, do you think @Diophantine sounds like an INTP in her answers?


 @Diophantine

Hmm sure I could give it a shot
Somethings did catch my eye when I read her answers



> 1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it. (Write down anything that comes to your mind when looking at the picture.)
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/609997...ore-2014-07-14
> *Sky looks a bit unnatural* so I immediately wondered about the amount of postprocessing done on this photo. I chose it because I love mountains, lakes, and also contemplative scenes. I like how the nature seems untouched here; I can also comment on its photo qualities such as the contrast of the lines and composition.


I didn't really notice the sky being unnatural in my view but that is just me. Don't really know if you are using Se or Si probably Si cause you are used to the sky you know but I would like to hear your thoughts about this


> 8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?
> Hunches usually based on my *past experiences *rather than just spontaneously; they usually have a logical explanation.


Sounds like Si to me but I am unsure cause I remember reading somewhere that ISTP use past experiences too but I don't know myself I quoted this cause I feel like this could help determining if she is ISTP or INTP


> 9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?
> (a) *Travel *(not to be confused with laying on the beach or vacation; I mean taking trains, talking to locals, biking across borders from one country to another, etc), scientific talks and lectures, reading a great novel, *meaningful conversations *with other introverts, working on a problem in math or physics
> 
> (b) Places jam-packed with lots of people and loud sounds which make it difficult to think


This is just me BUT I hate traveling I hate going outside I prefer to stay inside more than anything else. I find this Se-like but I would like to ask you why do you like traveling?
Meaningful conversations? What do you mean? Please elaborate on what do you mean by a meaningful conversation.

Again this was just my take on it but remember that you have the final verdict to saying if you are an INTP or ISTP both think well and use their minds but how they use it is completely different INTP make theories and solve crime (Sherlock Holmes) and the other builds a Super suit (Tony Stark from Iron Man)

INTP are the thinkers masters of theories
ISTP are the blacksmiths masters of craftmanship

ISTP love practical stuff that they can use in life
INTP love abstract stuff that can keep their heads busy


----------



## Diophantine (Nov 24, 2011)

@papillons and @Xzcouter

Wow, thanks for the thorough replies, guys! That is actually really funny, because as I was writing the description I was aware it was not as "deep". However, INTP especially Type 5 tends to pick and chose what they wants to base attention on, and if something is not worthy of their attention, they give it to more interesting ideas. Well, that was the case here too. 



Xzcouter said:


> I didn't really notice the sky being unnatural in my view but that is just me. Don't really know if you are using Se or Si probably Si cause you are used to the sky you know but I would like to hear your thoughts about this


The reason I said that is because of the orange tint of the clouds, since if the sun is setting, then the contrast of this orange and blue sky itself is a bit surprising. I didn't say I was used to the sky, just that this is most likely post-processed. I have some photographer friends who do it a lot, so maybe that affected my response? 



Xzcouter said:


> This is just me BUT I hate traveling I hate going outside I prefer to stay inside more than anything else. I find this Se-like but I would like to ask you why do you like traveling?
> Meaningful conversations? What do you mean? Please elaborate on what do you mean by a meaningful conversation.


Well traveling excites me because I am able to discover things I have read or heard about in real life, such as going to the house of Victor Hugo in France or visiting Einstein's residence in Switzerland, seeing the relics of the past and the premonitions of the future first-handedly is fascinating. When I walk the streets of a certain historic place, I imagine the wars or quarrels that went on there, the achievements and sacrifices, things like that... and in the end it makes me draw a lot of conclusions and analyses of humanity and human progress, evolution. 

As for conversation, I just mean that I like to have intelligent discussions on a variety of topics in a very narrow circle, and these conversations can give me interesting perspectives. 



Xzcouter said:


> Again this was just my take on it but remember that you have the final verdict to saying if you are an INTP or ISTP both think well and use their minds but how they use it is completely different INTP make theories and solve crime (Sherlock Holmes) and the other builds a Super suit (Tony Stark from Iron Man)
> 
> INTP are the thinkers masters of theories
> ISTP are the blacksmiths masters of craftmanship
> ...


I definitely don't enjoy building stuff as much as I like thinking, doing math, or writing. It could be fun, but I would prefer to do the former. 

I am definitely Ne and not Ni. I cannot stick to "one field". I like several directions in math and science, but it is hard for me to choose one. I like writing and philosophy, but I am not focusing myself on it, either. 



Xzcouter said:


> _I also read somewhere that Sensors cant really talk about abstract stuff for long hours while intuitives can speak for hours and hours about them cause Sensors can find them interesting but see them as impractical. The first thing that comes to mind of a sensor is "How can I use this in the real world and is it practical?". I have a friend who is a sensor and I couldn't really talk about abstract stuff to him cause he would easily get bored and always what is the point of the thing you just said and I can't really reply to what he said every single time...XD_


Could you give an example of what it is you were talking about that made your ISTP friend get bored?


----------



## Xzcouter (May 13, 2014)

@Diophantine



> The reason I said that is because of the orange tint of the clouds, since if the sun is setting, then the contrast of this orange and blue sky itself is a bit surprising. I didn't say I was used to the sky, just that this is most likely post-processed. I have some photographer friends who do it a lot, so maybe that affected my response?


Yeah it looked liked it probably did



> Well traveling excites me because I am able to discover things I have read or heard about in real life, such as going to the house of Victor Hugo in France or visiting Einstein's residence in Switzerland, *seeing the relics of the past* and the premonitions of the future first-handedly is fascinating. When I walk the streets of a certain historic place, I imagine the wars or quarrels that went on there, the achievements and sacrifices, things like that... and in the end it makes me draw a lot of conclusions and analyses of humanity and human progress, evolution.


Si very Si like
Se would love to travel for new experiences and new sensory data while Si would like you experience the past\



> Could you give an example of what it is you were talking about that made your ISTP friend get bored?


Sensors can get interested in abstract like how introverts can go to parties BUT will wear out easily so sensors would get bored easily

Here are two examples:
Quantum Physics - I have a couple of friends always asking why do I like Quantum Physics and hate basic physics XD.
Philosophy - It will drive you mad they said you won't like it they said XD


----------



## Diophantine (Nov 24, 2011)

Xzcouter said:


> @_Diophantine_
> 
> 
> Yeah it looked liked it probably did
> ...


Looks like you highlighted one thing of my response to use it for your argument, but "the past" is not the only reason why I like travel. I enjoy the experience just as much, and I like the constant change of pace and of culture. In any case, I am not trying to _experience_ the past. I like to think of how the past connects to the present and what can be said about the world in this regard. This is philosophy, my friend. 

My favorite subject last semester was actually quantum mechanics. And it is not as abstract as one usually thinks, just think of quantum transport, quantum tunneling, quantum computing...all quite useful and practical. QM really helps us understand how things work on the fundamental level, even if there are some bumps we can't quite explain yet. I think it is a beautiful subject though, in both the practical and abstract sense.

In any case, I think both Si and Se are present but main functions are Ti and Te.


----------



## Xzcouter (May 13, 2014)

Diophantine said:


> Looks like you highlighted one thing of my response to use it for your argument, but "the past" is not the only reason why I like travel. I enjoy the experience just as much, and I like the constant change of pace and of culture. In any case, I am not trying to _experience_ the past. I like to think of how the past connects to the present and what can be said about the world in this regard. This is philosophy, my friend.
> 
> My favorite subject last semester was actually quantum mechanics. And it is not as abstract as one usually thinks, just think of quantum transport, quantum tunneling, quantum computing...all quite useful and practical. QM really helps us understand how things work on the fundamental level, even if there are some bumps we can't quite explain yet. I think it is a beautiful subject though, in both the practical and abstract sense.
> 
> In any case, I think both Si and Se are present but main functions are Ti and Te.


Yeah Quantum Mechanics is not really abstract as one usually thinks
Anyways the thing I said how Si likes to experience the past was just an outline of shorts cause INTP have it as their tertiary if anything they might even not like experiencing the past but they can.

I read somewhere Sensors are past to present oriented while Intuitives are present to future oriented

If you don't see Ni in you then you probably arent ISTP cause they will have Ni. I don't blame you if you are having a hard time choosing your MBTI this happened to me too I first thought I was a Feeler cause I was kind and all but the more I thought about it I was the opposite a Thinker hence why I can be terrible when knowing my feelings XD. I was also speculating whether I was a Sensor but I am certainly not as I don't care about practical applications to something I learn I just learn for the sake of learning XD.
Anyways you always get the final saying so good luck on deciding on your MBTI.


----------



## Mcunkin Hamester (Jan 25, 2014)

papillons said:


> I don't know your type but marry me?
> you just made me realize that most owls must be IxTJs!
> 
> As for you, I'd go with INTJ.


As long as you can accept that I need a minimum of 16 hours of alone time per day. :wink:


----------



## Diophantine (Nov 24, 2011)

Xzcouter said:


> Yeah Quantum Mechanics is not really abstract as one usually thinks
> Anyways the thing I said how Si likes to experience the past was just an outline of shorts cause INTP have it as their tertiary if anything they might even not like experiencing the past but they can.
> 
> I read somewhere Sensors are past to present oriented while Intuitives are present to future oriented
> ...


I see what you are trying to say but I am not really oriented in the past if I like to make my philosophies based on historical occurrences. It is not the same thing... I don't know how it is possible to think about the future without thinking about the past, no matter what type you are.  

INTP also has moderate Ni. The main difference is that INTP has Ti as primary while ISTP has Si.


----------



## Xzcouter (May 13, 2014)

Diophantine said:


> I see what you are trying to say but I am not really oriented in the past if I like to make my philosophies based on historical occurrences. It is not the same thing... I don't know how it is possible to think about the future without thinking about the past, no matter what type you are.
> 
> *INTP also has moderate Ni. The main difference is that INTP has Ti as primary while ISTP has Si*.


Nonononono that is ISTJ
both have dominant ti
the difference is INTP is Ti - Ne - Si - Fe while ISTP is Ti - Se - Ni - Fe


----------



## Diophantine (Nov 24, 2011)

Xzcouter said:


> Nonononono that is ISTJ
> both have dominant ti
> the difference is INTP is Ti - Ne - Si - Fe while ISTP is Ti - Se - Ni - Fe


Ah yes, Se. My bad. So it's this



> *Ne finds and interprets hidden meanings, using “what if” questions to explore alternatives, allowing multiple possibilities to coexist.* This imaginative play weaves together insights and experiences from various sources to form a new whole, which can then become a catalyst to action. *Ne gives INTPs a grasp of the patterns of the world around them. *They use their intuition to amalgamate empirical data into coherent pictures, from which they can derive universal principles. INTPs frequently puzzle over a problem for hours on end, until the answer suddenly crystallizes in a flash of insight.


vs. this



> Se focuses on the experiences and sensations of the immediate, physical world. With an acute awareness of the present surroundings,* it brings relevant facts and details to the forefront and may lead to spontaneous action.*


I have observed myself do both of these things in different situations... hmm... now you made me unsure. :tongue:


----------



## KeroPanda (Jan 8, 2010)

Since it seems like my other thread will most likely just die out. I thought I'd post it here in case you guys were feeling generous enough to have a look. >_>'

*1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.*

Green Lake II by Rebecca Ang (flickr.com/photos/rp_ang/14472917600/in/explore-2014-07-15)

Edit: I made the mistake of choosing a photo that I was interested in. 

I find I'm usually drawn to these "evening" landscape photos as it reflects what I would like to be internally. Peaceful, calm and elegant. The water makes me think of clarity, and reminds me that life needn't be complicated, that there is a very simple path that I can travel along. These type of imagery tend to make me reflect on where I am, what I'm doing, what's important and where I would like to be.


*2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*

Wait, what happened? Why has the car suddenly broke down?
I'd probably start panicing about whether we'd make it in time but as the time approaches closer to the opening time, I'd start to lose hope and start talking about sod's law and how silly-amusing the whole situation is. 

*3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?*

Individually, I'm not really a party person so I'm more than happy to explore somewhere else in the mean time. However if my partner decided to go to this place, I'd probably follow along even though it's not really my thing. Regarding whether I trust the driver to keep his promise, that's dependent on how much of a professional they are, but I would assume so. I have no problems with other people doing their own thing.

*4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*

Depends on who the friend is, and whether it's worth getting into a debate. For example, some friends are more likely to ridicule my opposing stance rather than consider it fully. Other friends just don't like the confrontation especiailly if it's something that is important to them. If it's a trival matter, then I'm more likely to give my opinion. Usually this is provided in the form of initial questioning about whether something is really true, and offering an alternative prespective to question. "What about this?"
I guess this way of communication can be considered as "chicken" by some people, and I have occasionally been berated by my girlfriend for not being clear about what I'm trying to say.


*5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits? *

Assuming the information doesn't trigger some strong moral reaction within me, I'd probably adopt the attitude of "Oh, I never thought of it like that. That's an interesting way to think about it/approach it" and add it to my understanding of how people view things differently. In that sense, it's the reason why I can sometimes end up enjoying reading more about people's opinions on various subjects more so than the actual subjects. Since I like to understand different opinions, and believe humans are prone to making mistakes, I can come across as being too lenient. This can frustrate people who want me to side with them, while I'm trying to find explanations for why they engaged in XYZ behaviour. I believe most actions have a reason behind them even if I don't fully understand it yet.

*6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?
*
Empathy, understanding and patience are all very important values to me. While these attributes are taught at school at a very early age. It wasn't until I disappointed one of my friends during a romantic first meetup, that I truly understood how much I had hurt them with my actions and words. It made me become a lot more conscious of other people, even though I don't really interact much with people now. When I become a teacher, these are some of the invisible things I would ideally like to pass on.

At school, while I wasn't a loner, I spent my time with a small group compromised of "geeks/nerds" if I were to attach a label. Consequently I started developing an identity that our group was unique and different to the rest of the school. Whenever I saw people getting bullied for being "different", I'd react very strongly towards the situation and try to intervene. Looking back on all of this, I suppose it was probably a defence mechanism. It wasn't until college-university that my partner shattered my ideas of "unique/normal" individuals (in accordance to society) as she didn't look at people with these binary way of thinking and didn't self-identify as unique in comparison to some other friends. I felt quite immature for my view point, and it was initially quite hard to change my thought patterns that had become a habit. These days, I just take a more neutral position, where lots of people are very different in their own way. As long as they play to their own strengths and don't screw others over in the process that's fine with me.

Kindness is a very important value to me. I don't mind other people doing things as long as there is no intention to hurt in the process. While some behaviours can have very strong negative impacts, it's more important for me to understand what the intention was originally before making judgement.

*7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?*

I try to be balanced when forming my view points more so than most people I know in my immediate surroundings. That combined with my nature that people are free to do whatever makes me quite easy to get along with. Having said that, sometimes I can be quite stubborn and arrogant in arguing my position, especiailly if I have spent ages researching the topic matter and feel that the other person hasn't done so. So, people sometimes say it's like arguing with a brick wall.

The downside of wanting to be considerate of other people is that I can sometimes be a little uncertain about my own view points, ultimately offering little input. I'm not a very social person and sometimes actively avoid people because I'm uncomfortable with the idea of not having anything to say in a conversation. As a result, I'm most comfortable helping people since there is less pressure for me to engage in conversation. This would be my worst trait. I am quite a personal individual, but to other people, I probably come across as a friendly but distant person. This is mostly a self-esteem and conversational topic issue though that I've spent way too long (Last 7-8 years) reading about but not really making any progress. I suppose in some ways I'm quite idealistic, but also quite lazy in actually putting things into action. It can have a negative impact sometimes, the combination of being idealistic, but also knowing that I'm not achieving what I could be doing because of my procrastination etc...


*8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*

If I get a gut feeling or hunch, I'd usually just try to examine why I'm feeling that particular way. If I suspect there might be something there, then I just spend ages searching for clues, collecting information that might help verify my suspicion.

*9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why? *

I like to play board games with my friends. One aspect of board games and gaming in general is that I like expanding my knowledge of how the game works, learning about strategies and then trying out unique and unusual playstyles. For example, I enjoyed learning about T-spinning in tetris as I thought it was quite cool. Friends and family have commented that when I'm playing games, I have a very intense focused look in my eyes. 

Activities that drain me the most would be when I'm in a social environment that I don't really want to be in (e.g. Clubs/Pubs) as I feel pressured to be part of the event. It's not so bad with close friends, as they know that I'll just fall into the background, but if it's with strangers, I will feel a lot of pressure to interact when it's not really me. 

Alternatively, when I'm short on time, flustered and panicking about what I need to accomplish. My brain just frizzles away and I can't think straight anymore.


*10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?*

There are times when I would like to act like a little child (not often) but I wouldn't do so as some people just find it strange. I'm more likely to show this side of me around family and friends who know every once in a while I just act silly. For the most part though, I'm pretty straight forward and not really "random" as such. When I play DnD, I like to play my characters a little more impulsively, throwing myself into fantasy and adventures.


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

@KeroPanda. Some feeling here. Maybe Fe with the whole "oh if my partner wants to I will too", and feeling pressured into socialising to save face, as well as being comfortable helping people. Some sensor with being straight forward. I'd say ISxx but I'm not entirely sure about the blanks. Not good at typing.  What did you get on the thing you linked to me?


----------



## geraldineL (Jul 16, 2014)

What's my type questionnaire

0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.

I am bored with life at the moment, and mildly stressed (family matters). Not anything extreme however.
Depending on who you ask, I may also be deranged, but its not like its official or anything  
Sex: No thank you 
Gender: Female
Age: 16-25
Current state of mind: I don't know, I feel awfully Californian today.

1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it. (Write down anything that comes to your mind when looking at the picture.)

( It won't let me post links, I chose the black and white photo with three people and a graffitied wall)
This photo feels sort of adventurous, like it represents some sort of new and exciting opportunity. The people look dynamic and like they have places to be and things to do, and the atmosphere feels like the kind of place I'd like to be. Which is ironic, because the graffiti says " l'amour est mort" meaning "love is dead". A pretty cynical saying for a photo that comes across to me as happy and exciting. I love the reflection in the strip of water in the gutter.

2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?

My initial thoughts would be, "Oh c'mon, you've got to be kidding me. We need to do something fast. What can _I _do? Get out of the way everyone, I can fix this! (probably)."

My outward reactions: "Move aside, my friends, I got this. Stay calm." 

If all else fails, I'd convince everyone to try hitchhiking. I'd be up for it.

3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?

Sounds like fun. So long as there is a designated driver, we'll be fine. 

4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?

Inward reaction: It's debate time.
Outward reaction: "...It's debate time" *evil smile*

5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?

Depends. If I can do something about it, and not get myself screwed, then I would. But sometimes you need to know when to shut up. Besides, you can't go forcing your beliefs on everyone else. You might not even be right. 

6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?

My values fluctuate. I try to be moral and do the right thing, but the "right thing" can change a lot for me. I tend to measure things 
by a) how they affect me b) how they affect others c) does this correlate with the person I want to be? d) Do I have ulterior motives?

To be honest, in the past, I've been pretty willing to break my own rules is need be. Let alone other people's rules. I struggle with establishing my own boundaries, and I do not take kindly to people who enforce upon me their own.

I'd say the most important rule that I enforce upon myself is not to directly hurt people for my own benefit. That is a rule that I am strict about, and its taken me years to establish. To tear that wall down would be to let all hell break loose.


7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?

I am:
-passionate
-ambitious
-intellectual
-creative
-dramatic 
-hyperactive
-workaholic
-everyone's confidant
-witty

Now for the bad stuff:

-Manipulative
-Extremely good liar
-Stubborn (very)
-Likes to argue
-Impatient
-Holds grudges
-Overlook details
-Unorganized (messy) (really, its all organized to me, but I need to include this because its what I get picked on about everyday)
-Easily bored

I honestly wouldn't change a thing about myself. Being perfect is never any fun 
.......Maybe less procrastination.

8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?

I run on gut feelings, but usually I need logical backup to truly rely on it. I use gut feelings as a door that opens up to a world of logical proof and researched truths. But gut feelings are extremely important, as they are a key necessity in decision making for me. They are most often triggered in high stress environments (where I thrive) and when I am surrounded by people who can't take hunches.

9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?

I am energized the most when around people I like, in crowded, busy places, doing any kind of performing art, having late night debates with friends, watching truly good movies, running, being intellectually stimulated, traveling. I thrive in high stress, fast-paced, instant gratification environments.

Activities that drain me include: math (argh), long periods of being alone, long periods of quiet, long periods of passiveness, dealing with illogical or naive people, dealing with unreasonable or, lets face it, stupid people. Doing one thing repetitively for a long time. Conversations that go nowhere, or are one-sided. I'm not good in any situation in which long term passivity or large amounts of obedience are needed.

10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?

Depending on who I am with or where I am, I change the way I behave. With new people I tend to be extremely friendly or extremely reserved (usually depending on my mood). I often repress anger or resentment simply as society has trained me over the years (I was a highly volatile little kid, i assure you). I have developed (according to various people) a first impression of polite, refined, and intelligent, but a bit aloof and "better than thou". However, once I warm up to people, I go back to being me: louder, opinionated, snarky, and witty. My thoughts are mine however, and tend to stay the same no matter the situation. I just translate/tailor my actions depending on situation, and what I want to get out of it. I adapt quickly and easily.


----------



## Reaper (Jul 11, 2013)

> 0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.


Nope, none of the above. Biologically female and identify as one. Still a student. Doing alright at the moment. 



> 1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it. (Write down anything that comes to your mind when looking at the picture.)


Image is here. 
Nothing all too special here, though I'll note that I'm pretty fond of owls and I do appreciate how the background is blurred for contrast. It's also extremely high definition for a picture that was taken while the bird was moving. 



> 2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?


I might think, _Wow, are you kidding me? _I might even voice it if I'm close enough to the people I'm traveling with. I might try and help out by either helping fix the car or finding another way to get there if the situation seems hopeless. But if I know the rest of the group is better suited for handling the situation in a way that I'm comfortable with, I'll entertain myself while I wait. 



> 3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?


It really depends on who I'm with and how long we plan to stay at the party. It's most likely that I'd rather not, since I'd probably be tired after the concert. Nevertheless, if I'm with closer friends, I'll sacrifice my own energy for it, unless I'm ready to pass out. If I agree to the party, I might even take up the role as the person who won't drink and will drive everyone back home. At the party, I probably won't talk/mingle as much, maybe stick to my own corner since I'm probably tired and whatnot. 



> 4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?


Unless whatever he/she is saying is highly rude, I probably won't say anything. If it is, I'll just politely ask why he/she thinks that or something along the lines of that. If the claim is terrible or something that just puts me off, I'll just mentally file the person into the category of "People Who I Should Not Enter Friendships With". It takes a lot to get me offended, so if I'm not, I won't care. 



> 5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?


Well, they're _my _habits, _my _experiences, _my _beliefs, so I wouldn't expect everyone to have the exact same ideals as me. But if it really matters to me for some reason, I might reexamine my beliefs. 
Sorry for the shitty response. Mostly due to the fact that the question is a bit strange to me. 



> 6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?


Honesty, loyalty, and being logical. 
I might not be the most honest person on earth, but I still care about it. Working on that. Lies may simplify life, and I'm talking about small little lies that won't matter in 50 years, but for other lies, they just end up complicating everything. Don't need unnecessary drama since I already have that on a small scale from other people, and I've also seen others' receive the consequences of it. 
Loyalty is important to me because of the things I've experienced with people that used to be my friends, people that I refuse to befriend, and even with small events with my current friends. I am either 100% loyal to someone or completely not (that doesn't mean I disregard morals in general to strangers), so when I decide to be loyal to someone, I expect the same from the other person. There is no in between. 
I also value commitment, but I decided loyalty and commitment go hand in hand, so it wouldn't quite matter. 
Though I appreciate a little impulsiveness here and there, rationalizing things is something that I do almost every second, so much that it becomes troublesome. It also makes me overly cautious - but that may just be me comparing myself to my friends, so I'm not sure that it's the greatest analysis of myself. 



> 7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else?


Amusingly enough, recently, I've been pondering the topic of how unoriginal people are, including myself (in fact, myself especially). 
Still, I will attempt to answer this question.
Possibly my apathy? Bluntness? Intimidating look? No idea. 
Multiple people have criticized me for being so unaffected by certain events, and some others have found it strange that I throw insults at others without much thought (often, my insults mean nothing, and when I do mean it, the person will know that _for a fact_). Sometimes, it's just an automatic response, and sometimes I do it consciously. It's definitely not a good habit, but at the same time, I make sure it's easy for someone to distinguish me when I'm being casual and me being actually upset. 
At the same time, though, I can empathize a lot more than my Feeler friends, so not sure about that. 
I'm also not ashamed to say some pretty inappropriate things in public, which seems to put off people. 
I glare a lot. Usually by accident. I've had people talk to me overly concerned because of my face - which I was completely unaware of. 
On a somewhat random note, I also don't care much for my body either, which is not to say that I'm unhealthy - I'm pretty slim and without health conditions - but I can ignore my body's needs to a certain extent (eg. not eating at the right times because I'm distracted, and this can happen even if I'm starving but too involved in something like a project, or just not bothering to get up to stretch after spending more than several hours sitting down, etc.) My ISTJ mother, on the other hand, makes a huge deal about this, and spends more than an hour a day lecturing me about it. 



> b) If you could change one thing about your personality, what would it be? Why?


Probably the fact that there is too much negativity compacted into my 5'3" body. 
I'm not very negative, but it often comes out that way, most likely because everyone around me is so high on the optimistic scale. It most likely wouldn't be this way if I knew different people, but I don't, so there you have it. 



> 8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?


I usually trust them, with the exception being that I know that the "hunch/gut feeling" is just me doing some wishful thinking. 



> 9. a) What activities energize you most?


Spending time alone, which is usually comprised me of browsing the Internet, or reading a book, or listening to music, or all three. 
I also like to travel and do projects that require creativity, since it gives me something to do and I love playing around with metaphors (I usually incorporate them into all my assignments). 



> b) What activities drain you most? Why?


Interacting with people to a certain extent or having nothing to do. 
Small talk and small interactions won't kill me, but even spending more than five hours with my closest friends drains me to death. It doesn't show that particular day, but the day after, it's very obvious. Additionally, with people that aren't my friends, I often put on a certain act (varies depending on the type of person and what the scenario is), and it's quite different from my natural self, so that's also draining for me. 
Boredom is the most frustrating thing in life, so that's a waste of feelings. 



> 10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?


I filter what I say if I'm looking to avoid conflict or impress someone. I also act a lot more cheery and vibrant if I'm trying to accomplish the latter. 
In general, though, I play up a lot of qualities - sometimes traits that I do not even possess - depending on the person/people I am with. I can act extra dark and rude or eccentric and inappropriate and so forth. 
Doing this often pushes people away, possibly by disgusting them or intimidating them or perhaps even interest them in me but because of the way I act, it's just hard to find a way to get to know me. I'm not sure if I do this consciously - in fact, I only recently realized this. 
At the same time, if I act more extroverted and optimistic, it makes me a lot more easy to get along with, and as a person who doesn't want unnecessary conflict (though I have no problem facing it should it be present). 

Any guesses?


----------



## Xzcouter (May 13, 2014)

Hey guys can you check this other questionnaire too:
http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/281850-mbti-checkup-am-i-intp.html


----------



## 80047 (Mar 21, 2014)

Mcunkin Hamester said:


> As long as you can accept that I need a minimum of 16 hours of alone time per day. :wink:


If we sleep in different beds we're already down to 8h a day! 

Which type do you personally think your are? Or which types do you think you could be?


----------



## 80047 (Mar 21, 2014)

Reaper said:


> Nope, none of the above. Biologically female and identify as one. Still a student. Doing alright at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, first time I read your answers i was clueless (Ixxx). Second time i thought either ISTJ or INTJ but I'm still unsure. Sorry  maybe someone else knows?


----------



## Reaper (Jul 11, 2013)

papillons said:


> Hmm, first time I read your answers i was clueless (Ixxx). Second time i thought either ISTJ or INTJ but I'm still unsure. Sorry  maybe someone else knows?


Oh, it's alright! 
Thank you, though, for the input.


----------



## KeroPanda (Jan 8, 2010)

geraldineL said:


> What's my type questionnaire


I got an XXTP -> XNTP -> ENTP vibe from the post. Have you looked into this type before?



Reaper said:


> Any guesses?


I'm certain of the IXXJ aspect of your personality. There's nothing in your post that suggests to me that you'd be a sensor so let's go with INXJ. That'd only leave INFJ and INTJ remaining. 

Initially with regards to question 1 and 2. It'd give me the impression that you are more likely to be a thinker as opposed to a feeler, in a Te sort of way. "I'll help, but if there's nothing that I can do, I guess I'm better off just backing off and waiting. No need to waste energy on worrying aspect." 

At the same time, you also give off some Fe like characteristics in your responses. I'm curious whether your function orders would be something like Ni, Te, Fi, (Fe, Ne, Ti), Si, Se. Have you taken those functions tests before?

Otherwise, I'd be inclined to stick with your INTJ typing. The only other option would have been INFJ, but you haven't really provided too much evidence to suggest that. What aspect are you uncertain on?


----------



## Lonewaer (Jul 14, 2014)

Here's mine, I'm not typed yet, and I hope you guys can help.


*0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*
Male, 27, not happy, not unhappy.
Short nights streak, damn functions are keeping me awake and busy.

*1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.*
farm6 staticflickr com/5518/14482125277_b4783532e8_c.jpg

Boats, Clouds. Seems photoshopped.
Afterlife, is that you ?
The future, before the end of the world.
Wait, not that far, the end of Earth will be by being eaten by the Sun. Pic doesn't look like it's burning.
Should I*go back to sleep ?
Clouds are nicely shaped, but I don't like the color of the sky.
There is a cloud before the Sun. Don't see why else it would appear so small.
I wouldn't hang this pic in my living room, I don't like it.
I need a living room.


*2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*
I will suppose they are (good) friends, since I most likely not answer positively to an invitation from non-friends.
Initial thoughts : 

Aww f***, crappy evening incoming.
Why is this car not working as it should ?
(if this is my favorite band, which I still have not defined, I'd probably seem irritable to miss it, and not patient dealing with people. And I am very patient)
Outward reaction :

Aww f***, crappy evening incoming.
« Okay, let's fix this. Symptoms before break down, tools pls. »
Probably not in the mood for continuing the evening, and would want to cancel it.


*3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the after party that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?*
Still considering I'm with friends and not just people.
What I feel :

Afterparty ? Hell no.
If they want to go, they better drink and enjoy, because I am sure as hell I won't enjoy it. I'll f****** drive.
What I do :

« No, I came to listen to music, not to party. I'm tired. Let's stop and get a drink on the way back, rather. »
(they insist, obviously) (extraverts -_-)
« Gimme the keys. »
« Fine. You guys better enjoy, while I zone out. I'll drive us back. »


*4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*
Which beliefs ? A subject I*am strongly opinionated about I guess. Let's suppose a friend of mine does (because they usually don't).
Inward reaction :

Did he… actually think through this moronic thing he just said ?
Let's destroy his theory : why is it moronic. *make a list*

Outward reaction :

Wait for him to use one of the arguments that make his theory wrong.
Try to lead him to the moronic side of his theory by asking him why he thinks that, and then why this and why that, etc…
By the time, I've calmed down from the break down of the car, and I'm relieved we're gone from the after party. Usual calm state of mind, I'm ready to savagely terminate the conversation if he brings irrational in there.
If he doesn't use an argument : « You're drunk. Look at that man's haircut. » That defuses any sort of "clash" with my friends if they have been drinking, anything gets them going when they're drunk.
There is also the slight possibility that he might be more right than I am ("slight" because while he was having fun, I was overthinking s***, like I always do). In that case, he has presented reasonable arguments and/or evidence to me. « Huh… I didn't think about that… let me come back to you on that subject », and I basically shut down to think about what I heard, while he notices some guy's haircut and makes fun of it.


*5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?*
Here I'll guess *undeserved* violence… It never happened to me directly or to someone within my direct range of immediate action, so I*will only suppose.


First I'd speak up to express my displeasement with the situation.
I think I am completely able to punch/hurt anyone that insists. So the person learns something I want him/her to learn. Violence tend to do that. Usually based on "don't be an ass****".

I have strong opinions about some subjects, but as long as I'm not involved/bothered directly, I let people be idiots by themselves.


*6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?*

Question EVERYTHING. Stop believing. You don't need beliefs.
Think. Make sense.
Don't be impulsive for *important* things.
Justi- Sorry : *JUSTICE*.
Do what interests you.

For some, I don't know, for some, research, and for some, I asked, reasoned, thought.
How can they change ? Aaa haha. Hard proof they're wrong. But mostly they are not, I already questioned them.


*7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?*
a) I hate injustice. It's absolutely everywhere, and absolutely no one freaking sees it. Ehh… also morals/ethics. I overthink everything, it's not always efficient, and that pisses me off.
b) Delete shyness, procrastination. Maybe add empathy ? Not sure for that one, that seems exhausting. Better recognition of all my emotions.


*8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*
I acknowledge them then proceed to put them temporarily aside to think clearly, and maybe, maybe, consider them again. I don't really know when they're triggered… when something or someone new enters my life, they help constructing judgements about it.


*9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*
a) Reading, researching, playing (video but not only) games, listening to music, seeing my sister, seeing a few friends, working on systems I guess.
b) Anything that involves being around 15+ people simultaneously, seeing my non-sister family (no idea why, maybe because of small talk), meeting new people, working with more than 2 people on a project, arguing with irrational/emotive people.


*10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?*
My first impressions, my lack of care for people's personal problems, a lot of thoughts, some jokes, my feelings. My awkwardness when female acquaintances greet with a shake of hand instead of a kiss on the cheek (*we play games/study/work together lady, that's close enough*).


----------



## 80047 (Mar 21, 2014)

KeroPanda said:


> Since it seems like my other thread will most likely just die out. I thought I'd post it here in case you guys were feeling generous enough to have a look. >_>'
> 
> *1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.*
> 
> ...


I would have guessed INFP but you also seem to have some Fe, so maybe INFJ?


----------



## lemony snicket (May 21, 2014)

(I test either INTJ or INTP, btw)

*0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
*I am 18, there are no special circumstances in my life atm

*1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it. (Write down anything that comes to your mind when looking at the picture.)
*
https://www.flickr.com/photos/darbians/14669304452/in/explore-2014-07-16
What stands out to me most is that the place looks abandoned (paint is peeling off walls, pieces of columns are broken, etc.). I think the picture could have been more interesting had it been in color. I think the composition is interesting, but I don't like it; it's interesting because it's balanced, but the rails leading into it give it a sense of movement which keeps it from being too boring. I'm not sure why I don't like it. Something about the picture does not appeal to me but I can't put my finger on it.

*2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*
My initial thoughts are probably "WHAT, seriously? If this had happened at any other time it would've been fine, but it had to happen now? What if we miss the show because of this?" But that would only last a minute, and then my thoughts would be more along the lines of "OK, it is what it is, let's figure out what we can do about it"
As for my outward reaction, I'd probably appear pretty unfazed. I might show my annoyance a little bit; I might sigh or something but that would be it. I would probably be the one to tell the rest of the group to stop complaining (if they did complain) and get them thinking of solutions

*3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?*
This depends on a few things. If the party is near the venue (which, as question #2 stated, is in a different town) then I will probably go along even if I'm too tired to actually be a part of the party, and I will just wait for my friends, or I will take public transport back home. However I imagine I'd be pretty pumped after seeing my favorite band and so I might be able to handle more socializing (in the form of a party).
If the party is closer to home, I would most likely ask my friends to drop me off at my place and let them go to the party.
It also depends how many of my other friends are interested in going to the party. If most of the group is interested, I'd go along/let them go while I got myself home. However, if the majority of the group isn't interested, I would suggest to the driver that we just head back home.

*4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?
*Inwardly, I would register it but it wouldn't make much of an impact and I would just let it slide. Outwardly, I would completely ignore it, act as if it hadn't been said. I probably wouldn't feel like arguing; I'd probably still be thinking about the concert and would probably be in a pretty good mood.
If it were something really serious, though, that would definitely hurt my good mood and so I would definitely argue with them until I had convinced them that they were wrong. However, I don't think I would be friends with anyone who disagreed with me on something that important to me.
*
5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?*
It depends. If it were something that violated one of my major beliefs/values, I'd attack it. (For example if it were something that a person said, I would argue with that person, or, if I didn't have the energy/time to argue, I'd still make it very clear that I thought they were wrong.) If it were just something I didn't expect, but not something that necessarily offended me, I would adapt, I'd work around it. I'd try to figure out why the clash existed. I would think about my past experiences/habits and change my interpretation of them, based on the new information that came from this clash.

*6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?
*
All of the things that matter to me boil down to honesty and integrity. Being up-front with people, saying exactly what you mean and meaning what you say. Doing the right thing even when there's no benefit it in for you (or even when you would benefit by doing something else). etc

*7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?*
I don't generally think of it as a distinguishing characteristic because I'm so used to it, but I guess it would be that I'm quiet? I'm always the quietest person in the room, I don't talk unless I really need to. Another distinguishing quality, according to a friend, is that I'm direct/straightforward in communication. If I could change one thing about my personality, I'd like to be more emotionally open and more friendly.

*8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*
I usually don't trust them enough to act on them immediately, but I trust them enough to examine them deeper and figure out why they exist, or what it is that gives me that feeling. They are most often triggered in social situations (e.g., I might have a gut feeling that a person doesn't like me, or that they do; I might have a strong feeling that I am not comfortable around a person; things like that)

*9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*
I am energized by learning, and having information come together in a new way, having it "all make sense." I'm energized by planning things out, speculating about things that could happen in the future. (But not so much by seeing those plans in action. If the plans turn out well, great, but it doesn't energize me; I just get a quiet kind of contentment.) I am drained by basically any kind of extended social interaction.
*
10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?*
I hold back/tone down nearly every emotion; something can make me feel very strongly (positive or negative) but you would never know by my outward behavior. I repress most opinions that I have about everyday things, because usually I do not feel strongly enough about something/do not feel that it is important enough to make my opinion heard. I also hold back most of my internal thought process, only giving the result of said process. I might ask you to do something without explaining why immediately (later I might tell you why, but in the moment, I've already thought it through and decided it would be simplest to just leave you in the dark for a bit). I might give you an answer to a question but not explain how I arrived at it unless you specifically ask.


----------



## Xzcouter (May 13, 2014)

@KeroPanda
Thanks alot. Yeah those are the questions that now I would actually answer differently the truth is it was during that time I was wearing a facade you can say I was acting not like myself really her are my thoughts on the answers it was during that time I was thought that I was a feeler so I tried to answer like a feeler :sad:. Sorry if I am bringing trouble though :/

Uuh I will tell which I find true and accept it but the others will be explained what I really think about them

What I find true:


> Ideally I would actually yearn for my 'perfect' life in where I have a successful job probably in the Science, Maths or IT department where I have a good life with a family and probably those Rom-Com moments (don't look a me like that) but really I don't really yearn for anything other than success.


Like I said ideally to tell the truth I don't really yearn for anything but just success I don't really yearn for anything right now but to live a good life really. I don't really 'yearn' for anything. I want to love. I want to be rich. I want to be famous etc. etc. but I don't really yearn them so I just took the first thing that came to my mind really so that's what I took.



> Ans) I am the kind of person who would like to comfort people and do what people ask me to do unless I am exhausted.


Ah yes this thing when I went back to read this I hated myself Ok I don't really comfort people XD if anything I do nothing if I HAVE to explain what I really am: I am a guy who loves video games , lazy , above average IQ but too lazy to study, laid back and loves to learn stuff and mental challenges. The truth is I am a kind person but not to a fault I know the limits but if I don't want to do it I won't.



> Ans) I find it important to find love/acceptance to be really important


Eh so and so for this answer. I find love and acceptance of who you are to be important but who doesn't really. So I could say this is so and so its just that...meh.



> hmm is everybody OK? how are they feeling right now i wonder? where are we currently?
> Outward reaction: Trying to stay calm and ask others if they are alright. Frustrated. Trying to help them as much as I can
> Outward : I would ask him why he does think so directly and would probably debate over it a couple of times until both of us can come to an agreement. I normally do this a lot heheeh. (Reaching a mutual consensus)
> b) I tend to be too introverted and tend to not being able to say 'no' to person because I don't want to hurt their feelings.


All of this has been re-answered by me actually in this thread:



> 2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?
> 
> Great now this trip is a bust. Personally i would never go to a concert but if this sceneario happens I would just sigh and see whats wrong with the car and ask others if they have some knowledge on the car if anything I won't really panic cause it just broked down everybody should be fine unless somebody is gonna give labour XD. but yeah just gonna see what I can do to help.


The truth is if the car really broken down I will be just be angry cause I more or less never wanted to go to the concert but will try to help them so that we can just get it over with I wont really care what they are thinking I would be the one busy thinking to think of a solution really but if I see someone really in panic or someone scared/worried/crying then I might make an effort to calm him/her down really.



> 4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?
> Inward reaction - meh
> Outward reaction - meh
> Personally its his own belief unless he is gonna debate my belief then I would start listening to his first then explain mine but I wont really force him to change into my beliefs.


The real truth is if I actually hear something that goes against my belief I won't really do anything cause it is HIS belief. Unless if it is actually something factual eg: Earth is not a planet. I would hear him out really and if it is convincing I wouldn't really do anything but if I find it wrong I would actually correct his mistakes. There was this one time a friend of mine said -1>0 and I debated with him and corrected his mistakes and he finally understood.



> 5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)
> My decision weighs on how what do people need and if it will be a good decision leading to less harm/more benefits so yeah I guess you could say Pros/Cons


Well its just my way of thinking I guess and what I meant by less harm was I meant by less damage to the certain situation really.
Same thing with more benefits hence why I said you could say Pros/ Cons of a certain decision.



> I tend to think about other peoples feelings if I am gonna hurt them and try not to as I do value my relations
> and there is where the problem lies I guess.


I actually found this false after observing myself. I always tend to be the Killjoy of the family XD...meh XD. There was this one time my sister came home 2 hours late due to the school and my parents and little brother was dead worried and I was just there using my Computer doing what I normally do and my parents was like "dont you care?!" I said "Its not like I care or not its just that if anything what could go wrong really the school bus just took a wrong turn like she said if anything she should be fine really". My mother and brother just looked at me saying 'heartless'...XD



> When I help people or others ask help from me as because I find it as a signal that 1) They trust me and 2) They acknowledge my skills (Satisfaction derived from helping others)
> When I disappoint someone no matter who he/she is. (It seems to come across as more an Fe thing. Letting down people.)


Okay 
1) I actually feel good when teaching people more than helping people and I am always ready to teach more than to help really.I found that helping people and teaching people are different XD hence why the second point was "They acknowledge my skills" and this is what I actually mostly do I actually Tutor my friends alot which I don't mind cause I find teaching them helps me teach myself actually and reduce the chances of my doing mistakes in exams.
2)I found the second one to be 50-50. Dissapointing someone is never a good feeling but depends on what they are disappointed of If I ever disappoint my parents regarding my school grades which are normally high there is where I will feel COMPLETELY inferior BUT if I disappoint them because I don't know how to cook and which I don't and my mom is disappointed of I always laugh it off. My mom is always complaining of me not doing house chores and I get the daily 'you should know how to do 'x' by your age' but I always reply meh XD but thats how me and my mom are we are actually pretty close don't get me wrong. She always says 'you are good at school but at practical stuff/life you are dumb as a brick' XD


> How people feel vs what has to be done I cant really go against a persons feelings even though I know that it is better to do something else so I am torn when two friends are fighting and tend to back out as I don't want any part in it (Valuing social harmony within groups)


I found this somewhat true I guess?
I can be torn if two friends are fighting cause I can't really choose a side to pick cause they tend to be both wrong so I would actually act as a mediator if anything actually cause I can easily the point of both parties and the fault of both so I can't really choose one but if I don't want anything part of it I WILL back out saying 'don't drag me into this work it out yourselves'



> 14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?
> Nope you should've called earlier then I might consider but I am not really a fan of 'going out'


Nope I find this true you shoulve told me earlier if you want to party cause I am really skeptic of going out and having a party when I can spend it doing something else less tiring

THAT WAS ONE BIG POST XD
Anyways I ask forgiveness XD
It was during a time where I was 'trying' to act as an INFJ but the truth it I wasn't after that I kept on trying but I just can't that is where I found out I was trying to be who I wasn't I even talked to my friend regarding this thing I came up with:
"If you were a facade or a mask for too long you will forget who you REALLY are and what you want to do. The person you 'wanted' to be will be the person you hate the most, your greatest enemy will only be yourself.The dreams you had of being that person will only be a nightmare cause dreams and reality don't mix.I hate dreams. They will always betray the person who follows them."

EDIT: I forgot to mention I haven't really answered your question to what I was thinking to how you are gonna reply: Generally I would think the many possibilties of what are you gonna respond like what are you gonna say? If you did 'x' then you probably did cause of 'y' etc. etc.
I think this is gonna help but I normally spend my time thinking about how things could be and speculate and try to guess what is gonna happen next and know all the possibilities by using the information present to me even when talking to people I would actually think about what topic to talk about make a full conversation simulation in my head with many possibilities to prepare myself in the 'real' world for every answer you could make which I found was a sign of Dominant Ti said by a guy in one of the threads I made


----------



## KeroPanda (Jan 8, 2010)

Xzcouter said:


> @KeroPanda
> Thanks alot.


I'd try to help out more but unfortunately I'm a little burnt out for today. I've also probably procrastinated way too much on stuff that I should be doing prior to travelling abroad. But I just wanted to leave you with this, as a potential tool in helping yourself. Retsu found it quite useful earlier on, and you might also find it quite useful if you analyse yourself correctly.

typologycentral.com/forums/what-s-my-type-/24627-quick-guide-double-checking-type.html

What do you get here?

With regards to enneagram: I'm not sure how common it is for INTPs to get 4s. Usually that's more within the domain of INFJs/INFPs. ISFJs tend to score 1,2 and 6s. A lot of INTPs seem to score 5s or 9s.


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

Just for the hell of it to see how I come across. I feel like over the last few years I've changed so I'm curious if I still come across as an ISFP.


I'm finally fairly comfortable with myself and don't feel like I have a reason to hold anything back anymore. Aside from that... I'm a 32 (almost 33!) year old wife and mother (one daughter) who is pretty happy with her life now!

*1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it. (Write down anything that comes to your mind when looking at the picture.)*
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14481796929/in/explore-2014-07-16

Literally what went through my mind: _Aww, what a cute little guy. I wonder exactly what kind of animal he/she is. Oh, he's got it tagged as a stoat. And why does he look so sad? Dammit that was one lucky photographer. I need to explore more and see if I can get shots like this...but where the hell am I going to find rock formations like that around here to get those shots. Wonder what kind of camera they use. Shame that there wasn't a more colorful background...but I guess the lack of color helps him pop more._ 

It's hard for me to just view an image without going into photographer mode. It'd be different viewing a painting or reading a short story/poem to interpret. 

*2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?
*
Initial thoughts... Pissed that my new car broke down for some reason. Good thing I've got Car-net to assist me. Why couldn't I let someone else drive for a change? 

Outward reaction... #1 - onslaught of cursing at the unfortunate circumstances. #2 - call for help and wait

*3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?*

Not a problem. If I'm going anywhere it's 99% certain I'm the driver and I don't drink, so that's a non-issue. Not thrilled about the party, but most likely I'll loosen up after I get there and have a good time. Probably even end up staying longer than expected. 

*4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*

Inward - I wonder how they came to feel that way about whatever their belief is...and I hope it's an informed/researched conclusion.
Outward - Explain my thoughts and feelings on the issue without getting hostile or irritated.

*5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?*

Depends on what it is. Most stuff I don't really pipe up about...but if someone is harassing, bullying, or demeaning someone else I'll speak up.

*6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?*

My family comes first, then my financial security, and continuing my education. It's just the order in which works best for me to meet my personal vision of success.

*7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?

*My kindness. Regardless of what a person has done to me, I still treat them like I'd prefer to be treated. If I could change anything, it would be getting hung up on worrying how others see me as a person. 

*8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*

I tend to follow my gut feeling. They often get triggered when I feel like someone has just told me the biggest bunch of hooey. Or when I feel like someone is trying to pull a fast one on me. 

*9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*

Energize - Photography, playing sports, yoga, pilates, working out, and spending time with my immediate family
Drain - Reading (makes my eyes weary), parties, huge family reunions w/extended family, and cleaning (couldn't help myself)

While I do enjoy socializing and even for long periods of time. I find that afterwards I want nothing more than to just curl up in a ball and nap. I tend to read for about an hour or so before bed each night because I find it helps wear me down to where I finally want to sleep and stay asleep. It helps me to shut my brain off from thinking non-stop. As far as energizing...there is just something about seeing a photo I took turning out so well that it really pumps me up. Like, I feel like I really have found something I'm truly good at. And then the sports, pilates, yoga, etc of course get my blood flowing and energize me. My immediate family puts me at ease and makes me laugh and have fun so I end up feeling really good about everything after being around them.

*10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?

*Nothing much anymore. I used to hold back on some of my beliefs, but not so much anymore. I'm not an overly expressive person, so I'm not sure how to answer this, because to others I probably repress everything just because I'm not one to share personal information or really what my thought process is. I'm a pretty stoic person for the most part.


----------



## Xzcouter (May 13, 2014)

KeroPanda said:


> I'd try to help out more but unfortunately I'm a little burnt out for today. I've also probably procrastinated way too much on stuff that I should be doing prior to travelling abroad. But I just wanted to leave you with this, as a potential tool in helping yourself. Retsu found it quite useful earlier on, and you might also find it quite useful if you analyse yourself correctly.
> 
> typologycentral.com/forums/what-s-my-type-/24627-quick-guide-double-checking-type.html
> 
> ...


Yeah Uuhh
I am not really sure if you could call me directing or informing but the second point is I am definitely responding
I don't really know in regards to directing or informing cause I use both really I am direct to my younger siblings and informing to my parents and if it is my friends I use both so I would take both and show all possibilities later. Behind the scenes + Chart the course

Abstract language for sure as thats what I found out about myself I mostly talk and alot about abstract concepts.
Affliative vs Pragmatic hmmm
Okay I would just tell you what I normally do in a group where we have to make a presentation I would split the work up normally and take up the harder ones to the most capable and give the easy ones to the less capable and tell them to make the presentation and just send it to me/the most capable one to compile it and fix it up and do any changes necessary.
Normally if any problem occurs I would quickly try and think of a solution EG: They forgot to make a presentation I would immediately try and think of a solution and tell them what they have to do immediately!
I don't know if this is Pragmatic or Affliative but I am gonna take Praagmatic role cause I find it that 


> Pragmatic roles require that *individuals *act in accordance with what they see needs to be done to get the *desired result*.


Fits me more than the other one.

Final answer is = Behind the scenes or Chart the Course+ Rational= *INTP or INTJ*
Thanks alot btw for working this hard for my MBTI I don't know if I will ever to this to other people XD

On a side note: @KeroPanda,I definitely see you being an ISFJ btw don't ask why this just popped up in my head.
The reason why I am rooted that I am an INTP > ISFJ is because of the fact I spend my free time speculating possibilities which I found to be Ne. An ISFJ has Ne as their inferior function so they won't really have good access to it while I have no troubles using it.
I again will apologize cause the old answers were not really me as I was trying to act as a Feeler even though I am not.

With regards to my enneagram I am either a 4w5 or a 5w4 I havent really done a background check on them though all I know is that wing 4 is individualistic and 5 is learning or something similar to that.


----------



## Lady Mary (Aug 7, 2012)

*What's my type questionnaire*

0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind. *Nope. Nothing has changed.*

1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it. (Write down anything that comes to your mind when looking at the picture.)
*Couldn't copy picture, but it was an old rusted VW. I thought about who had owned it, how long has it beeen just sitting there, and what memories are attached to it. Are they bitter sweet? *

2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?
* Instant annoyance and irritation, though I'll not allow it to show. Outwardly, I'll smile and be cheerful, not want the driver to feel bad.*

3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?
*An after party? **Sounds like trouble waiting to happen! Sounds lame. I refuse to go*
4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say? *Well, I don't like to risk conflicts, BUT, if it's something near and dear to me, I will speak up, in a kind way, and state my views.*

5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?
*I can get pretty riled up sometimes! I may go off on a rant, or maybe make a snarky remark, or make a joke about it that boarders on mean*
6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change? *Children and animals are precious. Don't hurt them! I came to this naturally, AND because I've been abused in the past. *

7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why? *People actually remark on how genuine and real I am. Is that really so rare? I just know I HATE mindless robots! Be true to who you are, that's all! If I could change one thing about me, it would be that I wouldn't get hurt so easily. It's annoying!* *Also. I wouldn't be so darned lazy**!*

8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered? *I normally listen to them, though there have been times I've told myself I'm being silly and worrying too much. Usually, I get gut feelings about people. If I don't like someone, there usually turns out to be a good reason, though it isn't normally revealed right away.*

9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?
*Taking long, peaceful walks in nature with my dog, and people I love, writing, photography, and connecting with people (one at a time) I am drained by crowds, lack of beauty, being tied down, and forced social interaction *

10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why? 
*How much of a grumpy girl I can actually be. I'm so easily annoyed by things, I try not to let it show. This is something that really bothers me about myself.*


----------



## Jossrah (Jul 16, 2014)

I'll give this a try. My result was INTP, but I'm not sure this type fits me.

0. *Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
*
17 years, female. I'm healthy and in a good mood. Also english isn't my natural language, please forgive me the silly mistakes I'll probably make.

1. *Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it. (Write down anything that comes to your mind when looking at the picture.)*

zzz.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14674252312/in/explore-2014-07-16 (replace zzz. Low number of posts)

I like the colours in this picture. The sunset I saw today looked similiar. If I concentrate on the rock in the foreground , it could be a shot from a river in french I used to visit on our vacation. The picture looks special, because it catches the exact moment where the wave creates a little waterfall. If it would have been taken a second later, it wouldnt have anything "Special" to offer than a sunset. There are way to many pictures of sunsets everywhere. They arent that interesting. I guess the photographer took a lot of pictures to capture this moment and deleted the others. 

2*. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*

I dont really mind the musicians, altough I love music, so I would stay calm, even if we are running late. First thing I would do is checking for the reason the car broke down. Second is trying a solution (and probably fail, because I dont know much about cars). None of my friends is a mechanic, so the next step is to call help and/or get someone to drive us to the concert, as soon as we know what we will do with the broken car. I think I would rather be amused than annoyed of the situation.

3. *You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?*

I would go to the party. Could be interesting. If its not, I'll try to convince the others to leave. 

4.* On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?
*
I start debating this claim if its worth it. If its made up or destroyable in two seconds of thinking, I let him/her be stupid and talk to someone else. Not that I would be pissed or something, but I'll remeber it. If the person has a point and actually gets me to overthink my beliefs, I will think about it a while. It will most likely raise the amount of respect I have for this person.

5. *What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?*
Think about it a lot if its important. As soon as I've drawn my conclusions, I think about how/if this will affect my other beliefs and think about them. I'll continue until everything makes sense again. 
If its something I cant accept or something that offends me or my friends, I'd do something about it, depends on what it is.

6. *What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?
*
I am my most important value. The only one I'm really certain to have. Like everyone else, I want to be happy. That requiers the well being of the ones I love. It also requiers an environment that allows us to live our individuality. Naturally, tolerance is an important value for me. Intelligence is valuable, same with independence and health

7. a) *What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?*

I'm not like everyone else. No one is like everyone else, rrright? 
I'd say I'm hard to predict because I dont show whats going on in my head if i dont want to. 

Sometimes I wish I could be less cold because it could be easier to understand a friend of mine who is so filled up with feelings I cant comprehend.

8.* How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*

Persons trigger this feelings in me, from time to time. I've made the experience that its better to listen to them.

9. *a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*

a) spending time with friends, interesting new things, sport (thai boxing, pilates), reading, writing, drawing, thinking about all sort of things

b) classes with incompetent teachers, talking to persons I consider boring/stupid/annoying, activities I dont want to do but got forced to

10. *What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?*

Depends on the persons I'm with. I rarely say what I think immediately for various reasons. Dont repress any thoughts. Sometimes I have to repress being mean, but that doesnt happened often.


----------



## Calmwolf (Sep 5, 2013)

Hmm, this looks interesting. I could certainly use another opinion when it comes to judging my personality type. Well, Here I go:
0. *Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*
Nothing comes to mind except for the fact that I am young (around 16), and I’ve heard age plays a big part in personality.
 1. *Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it. (Write down anything that comes to your mind when looking at the picture.) *
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14673605135/in/explore-2014-07-16This is such a relaxing photo. I would be at ease here, able to wander alone and be left to my own thoughts. It’s quiet places of solitude that really gets my creative juices flowing.
 2. *You are with a group of people in a car,heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician.Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere.What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*
I would wonder why the car suddenly broke down in the middle of nowhere. I would immediately begin thinking of plans on how to get out of the situation. My outward reaction would be to step out of the car to take a look at the problem, even though I couldn’t do anything about it (since I don’t know a thing about car troubles) and ask if someone in the group can fix it. If not, I would take out my cellphone and call for help. 
 3. *You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced(and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?*
I’m not very fond of parties (and concerts, either, but let’s ignore that for the sake of this quiz). Assuming that I haven’t tired of the concert yet, I would have asked the driver to drop me off at a safe place where I could go home by myself. Or, if there is none available, I’ll probably be forced to go to the party anyway. Depending on the circumstances, I might end up enjoying myself at the party even if I didn’t want to go in the first place.
 4. O*n the drive back,your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*
I would take it into consideration, but if he is ridiculing a belief I identify with strongly, I would be offended/incredulous. My outward reaction will be to ask my friend why he believes that, and then state my opinions.If s/he argues with me, I will not be afraid of a debate, since I would have achance to enlighten my friend with my opinions and vice versa. Diversity of beliefs is a gift.
 5. W*hat would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?*
I will be slightly amused at witnessing foreign cultures and will be intrigued by their habits. If some aspect of theirbelief/experience/habit is done in a better way, I would wonder why the rest ofthe world has not yet adopted their system. I have little patience for intolerance/prejudice, backwards traditions, and the impediment of progress (scientific or otherwise) by people who would rather hold onto obsolete beliefs than come out of the dark ages.
 6. W*hat are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?*
One of my most important virtues is adherence to the scientific method, or skepticism. I hold in high regard those people who aren’t willing to just accept what they are being told, who are willing to test the honesty of peoples’ claims. They are the people constantly striving for the truth, and ironically are the fastest to accept new ideas because of the factual evidence that support it. 
Another one would be kindness, or maybe just tolerance even,of differing opinions. As long as the belief does not impinge on the rights of others, by all means they could continue believing. But opinions are not exempt from ridicule. 
 7. a)* What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?*
a) My friends say I have an almost schizophrenic quality of being hyper and energetic one moment then withdrawn and thoughtful the next. b)I would possibly change my lack of charisma, as charisma would certainly benefit me in speeches and/or group activities! 
 8*. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*
I would get them when I least expect them, oftentimes I don’t even notice when I’m going on gut feelings or thought because I would try to rationalize my decisions first before carrying it out!
* 9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*
The activities that energize me the most are activities related to my interests (which, conveniently, almost always involves the internet. There are, however, rare circumstances involving my friends). As for draining activities, I find social situations where my participation is forced to be the most tedious.
* 10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?*
I often come across as tactless although I am very good atreading the atmosphere; I try hard to mask my opinions about other people evenif they ask me. What I repress from my outward behavior are emotional displays,whether they come from anger or affection. I have seen many cases where emotional displays have resulted in avoidable consequences (if only they have refrained themselves) and thus am wary about these.


----------



## kwall1989 (May 4, 2014)

What's my type questionnaire

0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.

It's late at night and I can't sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep.

1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it. (Write down anything that comes to your mind when looking at the picture.)

There's so many pictures... I can't choose one! What?

2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?

As long as I'm not the one who owns the car, I'd kind of get excited/intrigued wondering how we're gonna get out of this. I'd probably make a bunch of suggestions of what we can do that no one would listen to unless I repeat them at the top of my lungs. I'd also calm down whoever is driving, assuming that they're panicking/upset/angry/whatever.

3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?

I'd just go (probably with the intent of talking to people about Jesus). If they drink, they drink... that would make things interesting, again. But I would definitely strongly suggest that they don't...

4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?

I'd probably get into a full-on debate, trying to change their mind-- then laugh later on about how crazy I was acting.

5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?

I'd get fired up and would want to fix it somehow, probably letting my emotions control me a little too much.

6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?

I put God first in my life, and I don't feel like I had much of a choice there--it was something that was just kind of there my whole life.

Funny enough, I value freedom a lot. I want to be able to be myself and do whatever I want without limits, as crazy as that sounds.

I also value integrity and never like hypocrasy (sp?)

7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?

a.) I'm weird/have different beliefs than others most of the time. I also have a crazy imagination

b.) I'd be less anxious about things--also more detail oriented and better at making plans

8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?

I usually go with them

9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?

a.) Goofing off all day with a group of friends who understand me, spending time with family, daydreaming about ridiculous things
b.) Sitting and staring at the computer (like now... heh)

10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?

I tend to want to tone down my randomness/excitement/opinionated-ness about things--I might appear childish or become annoying, especially when I start talking about something I care about/believe in.


----------



## heroindisguise (May 6, 2014)

I've been wavering from INFP recently (because I can't seem to relate to certain things I see on the INFP thread), and hope that someone can help type me? 

*What's my type questionnaire*

0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.

Nope. I'm turning 22, Female and in a healthy state of mind. 

1. Click on this link: Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it. (Write down anything that comes to your mind when looking at the picture.)

flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14674252312/in/explore-2014-07-16/

First Thought: This place looks breathtaking (My face kind of litted up a little). I can totally imagine being there now. 
Oh wait, reminds me of my resort stay in Vietnam not too long ago. Ah, what a wonderful time I had, wish I could go back there. *Zones out for a while* Since I'm an INFP and I know that INFPs uses Ne I shall try to not consciously do that and come up with funny ideas on the picture. This picture kind of reminds me of the photos my sister took (she's a photographer). Ok time's up.

2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?

Assuming that I really love the band/artist/musician - Great, now we have to be late and there won't be anyone to help us. Can anybody fix this thing? Or maybe we could call someone? What alternatives do we have to get there faster? Hitch a ride? Hail a cab? Then there wouldn't be anyone looking after the car. Sigh. This trip is ruined :sad:

Outward reaction: Calm. Disappointed. Maybe a little anxious.

However, I am not the sort to have any favourite bands, artists or musicians. So it would be unlikely that I would be anything other than annoyed and a little worried since we are stuck in the middle of no where and there are no cars or help in sight. If I am with some male friends (that know a thing or two about broken cars) I wouldn't even really care. 

3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?

I would go to the party, depending on my mood. If I was with a close group of friends, I'll most probably be up for it and happy to be with them. And if I wasn't in such a great mood I would still go but probably not have any fun. Anyway, if the driver wants to go I wouldn't mind since she or he isn't drinking. Even then, a drink or two wouldn't hurt. 

If the party requires a lot of mingling around, well I honestly only do that when I have more to drink and isn't too self-conscious to talk to strangers. So yeah, I'd probably hang around my friends until I'm drunk enough to socialize :frustrating:

4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?

Assuming that I am sober, unless they ask for my opinions, I don't say anything but make little remarks in my own head. Everyone is entitled to their own opinions especially where morals, values or principles are concerned. I don't say anything because I wouldn't want anyone to impose their beliefs on me, therefore I do the same. Neither do I wish to stir conflict by disagreeing since it is most likely a sensitive issue. 

5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?

I don't quite understand the meaning of this question. 

6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?

Values? I think loyalty to my friends and family, honesty, empathy, compassion, authenticity, knowledge and to take responsibility for the choices we make. I don't know how I came about determining them. I guess it's because I was really sensitive as a child? Losing friends broke my heart, therefore I always treasured my friends. I was also bullied as a child, so I know how it feels like to be unkind to someone. I was sympathetic as a child even though I was quiet and a little wimpy. Other than that, it always angered me to see injustice (even though I personally value mercy), therefore causing me to have all the above values. I guess my values can also be attributed to how I was brought up. I love my Mom and she was always kind to strangers. I value knowledge because I think it helps improve my life and give me insight and perspective. 

I wouldn't want them to change, so I don't think they would change unless all these values somehow cause harm to myself or the people around me or if there was room for self-improvement. 

7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?

I am very introspective (I think more so than the people around me) but keep my thoughts to myself or only share it with 1 other person, and even though I am emotional and sensitive it tends not to show on the surface. I am very day-dreamy and idealistic when it comes to love, heads in the clouds. I seem to be living in my own world. I tend to have a strong belief that emotions and feelings can be tamed or controlled, contrary to popular belief. I can find the underlying motivation to a person's action fairly quickly and I can usually read people's intentions. I can see how an event will unfold when it comes to relationships. 

If you meant everyone else as in the general public, I would think that they think I am avoidant or distant albeit friendly. I also don't have a strong need to socialise. 

I think it would be the courage to speak my mind and to not be so cynical and critical when I am stressed out (this is really one thing I hate about myself and I'm trying to change it). To speak my mind so I can socialise better, and to be less cynical and critical so I wouldn't hurt the relationships I have. 

8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?

I rarely have hunches, but if I do have them they are usually very accurate. They are triggered when it comes to anticipating results (estimation I make using logic), how a confrontation will turn out (relationship dynamics), and especially so when my relationship with someone is ending (I think there are just obvious signs lol). 

9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?

The activities that drain me most - having to hang out in large groups, memorising boring facts (literally makes me fall asleep), travelling e.g. taking a long plane ride, loud sounds because I get annoyed by them, crowds

The activities that energise me the most - discussing with my boyfriend about theories and concepts and issues and people e.g. MBTI, giving advice to my friends, having lunch or dinner with a small group of close friends, reading a book, reading on topics and subjects that interest me, quiet places where I can think, listening to music

10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?

I repress my emotions. Sometimes I am sensitive to criticism or if my friend is angry/frustrated/upset with me it affects me but I try as best as I can not to show it. I also don't freely give my opinions unless I am asked. 

I would prefer to avoid the awkwardness from showing my emotions, besides, I know that I am being too sensitive. I tend to think before I speak, and some of my opinions can spark controversy. I would rather avoid that.


----------



## Xzcouter (May 13, 2014)

@KeroPanda
Thanks for all of your help but I am sure I am an INTP

In response to that site I have been observing myself and I found myself more Informing + (Initiating/Responding) = Behind the scenes/ Get things going
Abstract Language + Pragmatic = Rational

I found myself that I CAN be intiative at times and can be responding at times and just do what I can to fit the situation

Rational + Behind the Scenes = INTP
Rational + Get things going = ENTP

so yeah xNTP really XD

Although I am gonna stick to my INTP I will consider that I might just be an ENTP who thinks he is Introverted:





But thanks anyways :3


----------



## KeroPanda (Jan 8, 2010)

Xzcouter said:


> @KeroPanda
> Thanks for all of your help but I am sure I am an INTP
> 
> In response to that site I have been observing myself and I found myself more Informing + (Initiating/Responding) = Behind the scenes/ Get things going
> ...


Glad you sorted it out. 

In hindsight, I completely forgot about the idea that you are also very young, so stuff like the tertiary function and inferior will still be developing and that you'd be more focused on the dominant function, and auxiliary function. When you retract all the previous statements made in the past, then it becomes less likely that you are Fe orientated.


----------



## 80047 (Mar 21, 2014)

Cavaller said:


> I've been wavering from INFP recently (because I can't seem to relate to certain things I see on the INFP thread), and hope that someone can help type me?
> 
> *What's my type questionnaire*
> 
> ...


I'm getting a pretty strong NF vibe from you. Apart from INFP, have you thought about INFJ?


----------



## 80047 (Mar 21, 2014)

@knightlevante you were right, it's getting crowded in here! Ugh I hate that I can't keep up anymore  I'll try my best peeps but I have to work and live too :-/


----------



## heroindisguise (May 6, 2014)

@papillons Actually, I've never tested as anything but INFP. On the cognitive function tests, my results are usually 

_Most Likely: INFP
or Second Possibility: INFJ
or Third Possibility: ENFJ

Your cognitive functions are, in order of development:
Fi - Ni - Fe - Ne - Ti - Te - Si - Se_

The results are a little odd, or I might have misunderstood the questions? I think that I have pretty strong Fi, but other than that I cannot discern if I use Ni or Ne, Ti or Te etc lol. I find that tests are a little useless on me as I can see why the question is being asked. 

Frankly, I've never considered INFJ because I am sure that I use Fi more than Fe, and it seems that I practically have no Se. Too disconnected from the world etc. People often say that I am living in my own world and it is more often than not true. I'm experiencing bouts of confusion with this MBTI thing 

I think the strongest reason why I'm doubting my own type is that I can't seem to relate with some of the INFP stereotypes, especially when I think that emotions should be valid only when it is logical. I don't agree with the whole "emotions are allowed to run rampant" kind of idea. I also don't seem to understand the overall atmosphere at the INFP forums. It can get quite depressing and I tend to avoid that.


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

Hey, thanks for the thread. Hopefully I can finally get some feedback on this. 

The below is an alternate questionnaire form created by @Spades to help determine your Cognitive Functions.

Post your answers here and we will try to help you find out your MBTI Type / Cognitive Functions. Please also have a look at other users' answers and guess their type if possible. This should be fun 

*What's my type questionnaire*

0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.

*M/23.. I may have ADD but was never diagnosed nor does anybody assume that I do. But I think I have some traits. My parents are INTP and ISFP. There is some mbti correlation regarding family genetics, possibly.*

1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it. (Write down anything that comes to your mind when looking at the picture.)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14695999924/in/explore-2014-07-20

*Nice color. Reminds me of mars. Looks like great setting for some video game. I might use this as a reference for future Skyrim mods (I mod Skyrim). Also for strange reason reminds me of a pc game that I didn't play yet. Where is this place? Is this photoshopped or what? Sad that people would alternate their photos to get more publicity. It takes out the natural pureness. I would like to see a comparison image of the photoshopped image and the natural image.*

2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favorite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?

*Like anyone, I get pretty irritated. I start to blame the driver/owner of the car for being incompetent and that he should have checked on the car sooner. Sounds like a dick move, but I make him feel bad about it by raising my voice so he won't make the same mistake again next time. You gotta realize we paid ACTUAL MONEY for some performance and depend on the driver for being responsible.*

3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?

*I first decide if it's worth going to. I base my decisions on time, money, and gain. If there is nothing to gain from the party, then I don't want to go. If there is something worthy to gain from the party (such as FREE booze or cute horny single girls) then sure. What? A man has his needs.*

4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?

*I'd argue with him, tell him he's a dumbass, and try to make him change his claim. Or I just ignore it if it's something minor.*

5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?
*Check if it's actually real or just a hoax. Need to check for 100% tangible validity. I would then come up with a reason that my beliefs are still correct.*

6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?
*An important value of mine is autonomy. I need freedom in my life to decide for myself. The worst thing that can happen to an individual if someone gains complete control over them. As soon as you realize that someone is making decisions for you, you need to get out of it as soon as you can. I am also fond of pragmatism. You need to take a look at your life and decide whether you're wasting it or actually improving it. You need to make choices that will render you as a better, more competent individual, depending on no one but yourself. Procrastination is your worst enemy.. unfortunately, I succumbed to it too many times...*

7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?
*a) According to friends and peers, I'm the meanest douchebag they've ever met. I say things that could really hurt the individual, but I of course never say this kind of shit to that individual's face, unless we're friends and I trust that person to not take it so seriously. I also have a way of doing things my way. I tell people what to do and hope they listen. I impose opinions on others. I have no patience for strange and out-of-ordinary people. I prefer people that are efficient and straight to the point. My motto is "Shut up and get to the point."

b) If I could change one thing, it would be better leadership and be able to focus better on my goals. I am most comfortable when I'm in complete control of the situation, and everybody acts appropriately to it and to my commands. I am rather bossy (tho lazy), but I'm no good leader. Being an effective confident leader would be ideal. I would also like to get rid of this social anxiety I have. I need to have more confidence in giving out orders and not be afraid of rejections.*

8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?
*I trust them at times. When I can't reach a solid, concrete conclusion backed by evidence, then I trust my guts. Or someone else's guts if they have a stronger argument. But sometimes I can be close-minded and shun that person into complete OBLIVION.*

9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?

*a) Working in a competent team to complete a goal. Doesn't matter whether we succeed or fail. As long as we all tried our best with no bullshit, then we all know where we need to improve and try again later. Planning also energizes me, though I rarely follow it. Getting things done energizes me, but getting to it is rather difficult. Seeing a pest get in trouble by the law energizes me--seeing justice at work energizes me. Drinking with others energizes me, as we all lower our inhibitions, accept each other as none other than fellow drunkards, and just have a good night. News energizes me, browsing on Reddit energizes me for some reason. Talking about topics that interest me with another like-minded fellow energizes me. Thinking of a situation and how things can go wrong in the future.

b) College lectures, hanging out with the wrong people, being sober at a party, having nothing to do/accomplish, anything that doesn't provide entertainment or improvement in my life.*

10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?

*I hide my random quirkiness in public because I care about my image and am pretty sensitive to what others may think of me. *


----------



## Jossrah (Jul 16, 2014)

@Calmwolf Seems to me that you're not mistyped. I'm not really an expert. But I'll try to help typing. Do you have the results of the cognitive functions test? Could be helpfull.


EDIT: I add my result here. Apparently my previous post is to old to edit.

*Te (Extroverted Thinking) (30%) *
your valuation of / adherence to logic of external systems / hierarchies / methods

*Ti (Introverted Thinking) (65%) *
your valuation of / adherence to your own internally devised logic/rational

*Ne (Extroverted Intuition) (75%) *
your valuation of / tendency towards free association and creating with external stimuli

*Ni (Introverted Intuition) (55%) *
your valuation of / tendency towards internal/original free association and creativity

*Se (Extroverted Sensing) (60%) *
your valuation of / tendency to fully experience the world unfiltered, in the moment

*Si (Introverted Sensing) (35%) *
your valuation of / focus on internal sensations and reliving past moments

*Fe (Extroverted Feeling) (40%) *
your valuation of / adherence to external morals, ethics, traditions, customs, groups

*Fi (Introverted Feeling) (35%) *
your valuation of / adherence to the sanctity of your own feelings / ideals / sentiment


----------



## divisionbelle (Mar 26, 2014)

I've been having a lot of doubts about my type recently so I thought I should give this a shot and get a second opinion!

0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.

*Hmm, well I'm usually very stressed out all the time and have a quite a bit of anxiety but I'm not feeling too bad at the moment. I'm a female and 15.*

1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it. (Write down anything that comes to your mind when looking at the picture.)

(I couldn't post the link as I don't have enough posts)

*My first thought was that this place is absolutely beautiful! It makes me feel sort of at peace with myself. I would love to go travelling as soon as I have the chance and this picture kind of looks like somewhere I could see myself going to.*

2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?

*I would probably get impatient and annoyed at first, and then start panicking about not getting there on time/missing out. I'd probably also start thinking about all the things that could possibly go wrong and would maybe beat myself up for not 'mentally preparing myself' for the situation before it happened (by thinking about what I would do if the car broke down).
*
3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?

*Again, I would be a bit worried seeing as I didn't know that it was going to happen and I'm not really someone that does things completely spontaneously (although I wish I could be). I would think about the consequences of going to this party - would all my friends want to go (I wouldn't want to be alone)? Would they get home safely if they went home alone without the driver? Would the driver stay true to their word and not drink? I think I would have to assess the situation and see whether I could trust the driver to not drink, or to see whether my friends would stay at the party.*

4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?

*I would probably ask them why they felt like that, although I'd have a different reaction depending on the belief. For example, if they expressed an opinion that wasn't worth arguing about, like if they said something bad about my favourite band/book/artist, I would just let that slide because it would be petty to argue and I wouldn't want to cause tension for no reason. If they started talking about a religious idea or political ideology that was different to mine I would probably want to talk to them about it and establish the differences in our ideas; I wouldn't force my opinion down their throat but I'd let them know that mine was different to theirs. However, if they said something that disagreed with my values entirely and/or said something that was hateful, bigoted or disrespectful (some good examples are if they disagreed with equality for LGBT people or said something racist) that was part of their religion or politics, I would have to start a debate or argue with them because I just can't listen to people saying things that are prejudiced and cause harm to others, even if it is under the disguise of religion or politics.* 

5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?

*My main belief is that nobody should ever make anyone feel hurt, threatened or belittled, so whenever I see or experience something that violates this belief and is something that could hurt other people, I try to call it out as much as possible, as long as it doesn't put me or others in a vulnerable position. When people first meet me I can come across as quite reserved or introverted (and if I get the feeling that you're not a nice person and will hurt me I will be quite cold and aloof) until I know you better, so sometimes I feel too shy to express that someone has done something that is wrong, but when I get the opportunity and feel confident enough I will call people out when they have been discriminatory, rude, spiteful or vindictive towards someone.*

6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?

*I feel that equality is one of the most important things to fight for. I'm a feminist and think the LGBT rights movement is very important too! I became a feminist about two years ago when I realised that a lot of women are still not treated with the respect that men get, and also when I came to the realisation that the issue of women being oppressed in developing countries is often ignored. A lot of people roll their eyes at me for this, but without social media websites I probably wouldn't know much about feminism and without the feminists on these sites I wouldn't have had the confidence to join the movement. I was a sort of 'sheep', if you like! I was brought up in a family with very liberal views, so I guess that's why I feel that equality is so important, but even if I hadn't been brought up in that sort of environment, I can't ever imagine feeling like some people are worth less than others.*

7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else?

*I am CONSTANTLY ANALYSING EVERYTHING. Seriously, it's getting to a point where I 'overthink' the slightest little things, which makes me really sensitive to the way people act towards me and the things they say to me. My main talents lie in art, languages, writing and music, but I also have a penchant for science, especially biology, because I love learning about theories (I love learning about evolution), analysing evidence and seeing patterns - I think this is quite a unique mix of interests, seeing as people seem to think that everyone has to be either stereotypically 'creative' or 'mathematical'. I also really care about other people and their feelings and I think this makes me quite different to the people around me, as my friends are not so concerned about the emotions of others, whereas I seem to take them upon myself until I feel the same way they feel. It gets to the point where I feel other people's emotions so strongly that I start to resent them whenever they express any sort of negative feelings around me. I used to be very expressive about my inner emotions with friends but now I don't feel like I can trust them and feel like a burden, so I don't tell them how I feel. *

b) If you could change one thing about your personality, what would it be? Why?

*I would love to be a bit more confident in my own skin and have higher self esteem. I'd also like to be less indecisive and better at maths.*

8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?

*I think I get quite a lot of hunches (and although I don't trust them a lot of the time, I'm often right), which are mainly to do with people and how they're acting. A lot of the time when I interact with people, I will get feelings that have no concrete evidence to back them up, like "she is annoyed with me and I'm not really sure how I know that" or "she's in a bad mood. Her face looks blank but I just know she's in a bad mood." I also get gut feelings about whether I can trust someone or not or how a situation will unfold. This one time, me and my family were going on a trip to see relatives and I just had this bad feeling that something was going to happen that would mean we would have to cut our trip short. I put this thought to the back of my head and told myself to stop worrying about something that probably wouldn't happen, but about an hour after we got there, we got a phone call from my uncle to say that my grandad had fallen and was in hospital and that we needed to come back home. I'm not sure how I managed to forsee that happening; for all I know it could have just been a coincidence, but it was really strange.*

9. a) What activities energize you most? 

*Being on my own and doing things I enjoy, like art. Being with my family energises me quite a lot as well.*

b) What activities drain you most? Why?

*Being around people I don't necessarily know or like - sometimes even being around friends is draining! I also find doing maths very draining because the methods just don't make sense to me. It's almost like I'm missing something every time I do it and I can't really compare the methods to something else I understand. For example, I really don't understand the methods for working out quadratic equations that I've been taught because there isn't one universal, step-by-step process that applies to every single equation that makes logical sense to me.*

10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?

*I usually repress my gut feelings around others in fear of being wrong, and I repress any genuine feelings of negativity around them because I don't want to be a burden. Sometimes I even repress some of my true thoughts in fear of being ridiculed or causing arguments.*


----------



## SeeGreen (Jul 6, 2014)

Here we go!

*What's my type questionnaire*

*0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*

- I'm currently a little stressed about a possible lack of a job when my fiance's TA stipend ends, but we have some possibilities open and I'm hopeful and looking forward to change.

*1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it. (Write down anything that comes to your mind when looking at the picture.)*

-Unfortunately I don't have the post count to embed links, but it's a picure of purple-ish clouds and six yellow trees peeking over a fence. There are bright green vines crawling up the fence.

I enjoy this picture because it reminds me of a calm before a storm. The clouds look like they're just beginning to darken, warning of an impending storm. I'd imagine the air being filled with potential electricity from the approaching storm. The colors are vibrant and the composition is symmetrical, which is pleasing to the eye.

*2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*

-My initial reaction would be disappointment over not being able to see or being late to the concert, but my second reaction would be to try and fix the problem. I know nothing about cars, but I'd ask around or call Triple A for assistance. Outwardly, I'd most likely appear very calm.

*3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?*

- If the driver wishes to go to the after party, I'd consent. I usually don't enjoy parties, but the friend was nice enough to shoulder the responsibility of transportation and I wouldn't want them to feel like they couldn't enjoy themselves. I'd most likely try to find somebody I knew and stick close to them as a social proxy. When I started getting tired, I'd probably go find somewhere quiet to rest and entertain myself.

*4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*

- If I was comfortable with that person, I'd question why they believed what they believed, making them explain their thought process behind it. Inwardly, I'd start re-evaluating this person based on this new information.

*5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?*

- If it was something extreme (i.e. I thought that someone was going to be hurt [either physically or not-physically] by it) I would definitely stand up to them. It also depends on how closely held the value being violated was to me. That being said, I strongly believe that a person should be able to live how they want and express themselves freely, whether I agree with what they're expressing or not.

*6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?*

- My most important values are independence, freedom, and equality. They're things that I have actively stood for since I was a child. They will not change, as these values make up a large part of who I am as a person.

*7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?*

- I'm unsure of what distinguishes me from other people, as I do not know what goes on in their minds. I do have a very deep inner world that I live in, though. It's a world without words or language. It's symbols and fluid thoughts and feelings, inner dialogues and non-existent conversations with other people. 

*8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*

- I place a great deal of trust in my hunches or gut feelings. I'm not sure when they're most triggered, it almost seems like a constant process interwoven with my thoughts. I suppose, for an example, I feel it very strongly when I meet a new person. It's like I send out a 'ping' and if I seem to get one back, I can tell how well I could relate or get along with this new person.

*9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*

- Sleep energizes me the most, both physically and mentally. In my dreams I escape reality and my imagination takes over. It's very refreshing. Conversing with someone who's company I enjoy is also energizing. Parties and loud events tend to drain me very quickly, especially if I'm around people I don't know.

*10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?*

- I usually don't verbalize them very well, I feel naked if someone knows my inner thought processes. A few trusted individuals are allowed in, but even then, they don't know everything. Maybe it's for fear of being rejected, I'm not sure.


Give me your best shot, I'd love to hear your thoughts!


----------



## an_doer (Oct 1, 2014)

ESTP here..

0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.

1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it. (Write down anything that comes to your mind when looking at the picture.)
looking at FOOD for some reasons stand out at me. I want the cake but not the grapes


2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?
as an ESTP. I would get out find out what wrong. Flat tire? let get it fix NOW. 

3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?
We will go but I WILL not DRINK !! I may tell the host I m the driver where the pepsi? 

4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?
depend on what my mood is. Do I want to argue or not ? "good for you let talk about this later. here's my phone number" 

5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and h
abits?
do on the internet and find out why how where and learn from that.

6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?


7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?
be more of a Feeler.

8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?
when people start looking at me strangely then I know something wrong. 

9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?
being active on something. 
being bored I go to sleep at least that something 

10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?[/QUOTE]
I don't act like I know everything


----------



## nuut (Jan 13, 2014)

Ooo, here's mine. 

*0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind. *

16, female, feeling great. 

*1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it. (Write down anything that comes to your mind when looking at the picture.)*

picture

Kind of reminds me of that really intense mario kart level, the rainbow one. So yeah, i guess my opinion is that it's pretty ordinary and something one of those amateur photographers would take a picture of. 

*2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*

I'd probably want to know whats up. Then, call for help from the insurance company. If their estimate wait time is too long, i'd just look up tutorials on the internet. Or maybe we could call a taxi, or just ride the bus to the place. Leave the car there, have it towed, no ones going to steal it if we take the keys with us. Unless the person knows how to hot wire a car, then I guess that sucks. But the car is broken down so, yeah, we can just the leave the car there. If it's a van that has bikes attached to back for some reason, we could just ride the bikes. 

*3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?*

I don't really care. I'll go along.

*4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*

Inward reaction is probably "what the heck, *points out why they are wrong in my head or why i disagree*". If I'm feeling up to discussing it, i'd say something. If it's someone thats easily offended and doesn't care for listening to other arguments, i wouldn't bother. Seems like a waste of energy. If it's an ethical issue then i'd probably point out the other sides of the issues to get them to think about it. But if it's a science thing, i'd flat out tell them they're wrong and why they are wrong. I don't care if they're offended. 

*5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?*

It really depends. Worrying about someone doing something differently (eating cereal with water or orange juice) seems redundant. I'd rather focus my energy on more important things. If it's something that is inherently harmful, i'd speak up about it and see if they want to talk about it. If not, i'd try to see things from their point of view. Of course if there reasons don't make it sense i'd shrug it off and go back to whatever i was doing. 

*6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?*

My most important values? I'd say the fundamental idea of all of my values is reducing the amount of harm i cause to others. I believe in this because we all share this world, it seems silly to not work together to create and improve. Of course, this is very situational. We really can't hold everyone to same moral standard, considering the situations people live in. Living in a third world country would call for a different way of doing things than living in a first world country. So yeah, my morals are very fluid but i try to maintain that basic principle in all of my decisions. 

*7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?*

Ooo, i'd say i'm pretty imaginative and understanding. 

*8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*

Hunches or gut feelings? I take them into consideration, but i don't let them guide me. I actually tend to analyze myself to see why i'm reacting that way. 

*9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*

I'm energized by: discussing things that interest me, amusement parks, learning new things. 

Drained by: people being too emotional in my presence, i kind of feel distressed because they are upset. I'm also drained my tedious work. 

*10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?*

I try to repress my emotions, but sometimes you can see i'm visibly irritated or distressed, and I can't help it. Internal thoughts are kind of scattered, i don't know. I enjoy figuring people out or whatever, thats fun.


----------



## ThomThom1 (Jul 26, 2014)

papillons said:


> The below is an alternate questionnaire form created by @Spades to help determine your Cognitive Functions.
> 
> Post your answers here and we will try to help you find out your MBTI Type / Cognitive Functions. Please also have a look at other users' answers and guess their type if possible. This should be fun
> 
> ...




0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.



1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it. (Write down anything that comes to your mind when looking at the picture.)








I look at this picture and wonder. It is beautiful and speaks to me but I'm not sure why. Questions form in my mind. Why is the woman lying on ice? Isn't she cold? All alone? She must feel like a lone iceberg adrift in the ocean. Everything eternally quiet around her. Lots of time to think. Too much time to think. Perhaps she is a mermaid looking for a man to rescue her from her icy isolation. She's gazing out into the ocean, waiting for a glimpse of a new adventure, a new home, one filled with warmth and love. 


2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?

I would probably laugh about the ridiculousness of it all. While the men tried to figure out how to fix it, I would probably scout a spot for a potty break, crack a funny joke and make light of it all. It's all going to work out and if things go wrong, we will call it an adventure and have a story to talk and laugh about later. 



3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?

Ok. Let's go. I'll be the designated driver or we will just call a cab if things get rolling a bit too much. The idea is to have a memorable experience, an adventure together. 


4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?

That's bull and you know it! Why do you feel that way? So you are saying that... Let's just agree to disagree. 


5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits? 

I re-evaluate. I could be wrong in my thinking but I don't think so. Mostly I hold to my belief but I can see your side too. It might have seemed ok in your situation but it certainly isn't ok in most. I'm not going to judge you for it since I can tell that you are struggling with it but I do not agree with it. You have to answer to God. It's not my place to judge you. 



6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?

I don't care to discuss my values. Someone will become offended and then an argument will erupt. If I keep the topic off of my values, then we can all have a good time and live in harmony. 


7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?

I am chipper. I smile a lot. I'm optimistic. I wish I wasn't as gullible. I believe in the best in people. I hate to see the bad. 

8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?

Mostly I am guided by my gut feelings. Everyday, I can tap into it. Especially on a new project like home remodeling. I can picture how something will look sitting on that mantle, in that color, and I can change it out in my mind... or that color. And I just know that what this spot wants is this vase in this color. It's perfect. 

9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?

I love interior decorating and home remodels. I can walk into an old home and instantly see the potential in it. It's fun and energizing. 

10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?

I suppress anger a lot. Sometimes I don't even realize I'm angry until later after the meeting. Then suddenly I'm dealing with it. I'm emotional and pissed off.


----------



## Wings of Nike (Sep 18, 2014)

papillons said:


> The below is an alternate questionnaire form created by @Spades to help determine your Cognitive Functions.


*What's my type questionnaire*

0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
*I have ADD/ ADHD combined type (both day dreamy and hyperactive) and take medication. This should not be a problem as it is a part of who I am completely and the medicine just makes me be more thoughtful/less impulsive rather than changing my personality. I am an 18 years old, a female and I am in a calm/reflective/unusually serious mood. This means that my writing style will change and I will be more thoughtful than usually, but will reign in my feelings to a certain extent. *


1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it. (Write down anything that comes to your mind when looking at the picture.)
*I chose this photograph: https://www.flickr.com/photos/knightimecreationsbybess/15113171204/in/explore-2014-11-07
I found it to be rather inspiring, the fact that the rainbow is amongst grey cloud reminded me immediently of hope. Often we are surrounded by negativity (grey clouds)but no matter what, hope can pierce through the negativity and show a more beautiful world. I thought of this because of the light area at the tip of the rainbow; it seemed to almost say that there is a better future which is possible for me to achieve. Also, it reminded me of a journey, one which starts out bleak and grey but turns into something beautiful if you keep following you hope and dreams and do not give up. Finally I noticed that the title of it was 1st rain in 6 months... That is truly inspirational. Those people in that area would have been longing for the rain and it came. If they had given up and left they might have not seen the beauty and the hope that was in that rainbow, faint as it was. *

2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?
*Inside
Questions: Why did the car break down? Did I distract the driver? Where are we? How long do we have till the concert? Are we safe here? Is anyone worried or upset?
Emotions: Confusion, annoyance at ill luck, happy that no one got hurt, hopeful

Outside reaction
Questions: Is everyone all right? Is there a town nearby to fix the car? Does anyone have a phone so we can get a taxi or help? Can someone stay with the car? Can someone fix the car?
Emotions: Happy, cheerful, optimistic*


3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?
*Firstly I will consider the idea a possibility, and ask what the other people in my group want to do. I really don't mind. If I know everyone who I am with relatively well, and they are keen to go then I will consider the possibility. I might meet some new friends or get into an interesting conversation. However, I don't want to be around drunk people... so if there is drinking I will be less likely to want to go. I want to make sure i am not put into a situation where I have to depend on the driver being ready or wanting to leave before I can go back home... meaning I will want a rough outline of when we will be heading back so that I will be more comfortable and feel free to enjoy myself without worrying my parents. Because it could get late very quickly without me noticing xD Oh, If I had other plans or ideas or I am tired I might say that I do not really want to go. If I go to the party I will mainly stick to those I know, but I am not against being introduced to others.*

4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?
*I would question them outwardly to get a better understanding of where they are coming from and why they believe this. If I felt inclined to, I would make my belief know and tell them i think otherwise. If they reject my beliefs completely I will go silent and simply not feel comfortable anymore -especially if they do not allow me to explain the meaning behind my certain belief. 
Inwardly I would feel upset and sad that we do not see eye to eye. I will try my best to understand where they are coming from, but if they do not attempt to do the same with me I will simply not share my thoughts, and will be hurt.*

5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?
*I would try to deal with the situation to the vest of my ability. If I believed that something was morally incorrect I would try to stop it. I might consider other viewpoints and get opinions to see how others react to this - will help me to get ideas. *

6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?
I belong to a faith group so alot of my values come from there, however, I am starting to develop my own faith in a sense, which means they are changing somewhat 
Loving others as yourself: I decide that this was an important value since I was a child. Imagine a world were everyone did this.., it would be absolutely amazing and beautiful as we would be very thoughtful and caring. I had this idea when I was a child because of things that happened to me which I found uncaring. It has changed as I recognise that everyone does not have exactly to same morals which means we will treat each other slightly different.
Loyalty in friendship: I decided this one through past experiences partly. You should not betray those who you call friends because it will hurt them and cause them lots of trouble as well. Also goes back to value 1
Happiness: In order to make others around me as happy as possible I will try to do my best to give them my energy and enthusiasm. i will smile for those who can not. Some people struggle to be happy themselves, so I will help them.
(I am running out of time here...)
I have lots of values some of them are debateable others are not. 

7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? 
*I am energetic, almost always smiling, ready to talk about anything (except really boring stuff), I am full of ideas of what we could do, I am ready to help those in need, I can constantly feel what is happening inside those around me, I am usually open minded 
*
b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?
*My lack of thinking before I speak and act; I often hurt those who I love and don't understand why they were offended. Then I can not figure out what I did wrong and a huge misunderstanding happens.*

8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?
*I treat them as a possibility. I don't get them much, but when I do it is in a stressful situation in which I feel uncomfortable. I dislike them as they are often not right in any way and try to decieve me. 
However, I do get huge feelings of something is a certain way concerning people, I can just feel exactly what is happening inside of them and how they got to where they are. I can sense sincerity. I often don't listen to my gut feeling when in conflicts because it is telling me something about someone which I do not want to accept as true. *

9. a) What activities energize you most? 
*Discussing ideas with others
Brainstorming possibilities - what we could do to improve something
Talking
Exercise (if I am depressed)
Seeing someone happy
Helping other to achieve something important to them*

b) What activities drain you most? Why?
*Conflict - It makes me feel uncomfortable and I am forced to think of worst case scenarios rather than positive things
Administration work- it is reptitive and boring
Normality - nothing interesting :/
Gossip - it is negative stuff and does not help anyone or affect my life... 
Planning - planning how to carry out things in detail is bothersome and doesn't always makes sense, I might get a better idea later so it restricts me as well
Structure: If I have to do something when I am not inspired it does not work well*

10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?
*I repress my worries and a lot of my feelings because don't want to make others troubled; or I don't want them to judge me. I repress my hyperactivity sometimes because I want to be viewed a certain way. I don't want to be laughed at and called a joker, I want my opinions and thoughts and ideas to be taken seriously too sometimes. I often with hold my doubts or do not voice my negative feelings about others. *

Edit: I just realised that I was kind of answering the trip questions as though I was not close to anyone. If I Knew the people I would have acted differently... In fact I might be upset rather than reflective.


----------

